

Architecture as it should have been - Taking Architecture into the Agile world - Qedanne
http://blog.jaoo.dk/2008/09/30/object-oriented-architecture-as-it-should-have-been-agile-architecture/

======
Qedanne
Remember to read Jim Copliens clarifying comments in the commentsection of the
blog post.

